# Today's Composers???



## Corleoné (May 16, 2009)

I am searching for composers who still live today (are born later then 1920-30), are already old or *young* and talented just as the classical composers. Who can give me names of young composers of temporary classical music..


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Kalevi Aho is around 60 now. Einojuhani Rautavaara is around 80... Elliot Carter is 100...


----------



## Drowning_by_numbers (May 30, 2006)

Boulez, James Macmillian, Ferneyhough, Thomas Ades, John Adams (though decent pieces are rare), Birtwistle, Maxwell-Davies, George Crumb.. sure I should be able to name more than this but that is a start. You are probably best to look at SPNM and seeing what you can find =)


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Arvo Part, Philip Glass, Erkki-Sven Tuur, Veljo Tormis as well (though the two latter ones are not generally called outright "minimalists" very often, and I can vouch for Tormis as one of the greatest living composers alongside Kalevi Aho and Rautavaara).


----------



## Tapkaara (Apr 18, 2006)

One of my favs, Wojciech Kilar.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd like to add Henze, Penderecki & Gorecki. Here in Australia, being a country with a relatively recent white history, we have many contemporary composers, old and young. Eg. Sculthorpe, Vine, Edwards, Kats-Chernin, Bracanin, Mills, Meale, Koehne, Deane are just a few...


----------



## ecg_fa (Nov 10, 2008)

I like many named. Also (sorry if some named already) Joan Tower, George Crumb, Ellen Taafe Zwillich, Sofia Gubaidulina, Arvo Part, Alfred Schnittke, William Bolcom, Jake Geggie, Morton Lauridsen, Gyorgy Kurtag, Osvaldo Golijov, John Harbison (mostly), Lou Harrison
& others I'm forgetting for now.

Ed


----------



## handlebar (Mar 19, 2009)

Lou Harrison passed on years back. I WISH he were still here as I met and chatted with him once and want to do so again!!!

Jim


----------



## Herzeleide (Feb 25, 2008)

Goehr, Birtwistle, Ferneyhough, Holloway, Murail, Dillon, Knussen, Saariaho, Saxton, Lindberg, Benjamin, Anderson, Adès.


----------



## Lisztfreak (Jan 4, 2007)

ecg_fa said:


> Alfred Schnittke


Schnittke died in 1998.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Today at work I listened to _Symphony No. 4, Memorial Candles _by Benjamin Lees (living composer born 1924). This is an extraordinary, powerful work. It's over an hour long and in only three movements! It's tonal but I wouldn't call it conservative exactly. If Mahler were alive today he might be writing like this.

I'm going to give it several more listens this week I think. It really deserves my undivided attention at home. I highly recommend it based on the snatches I heard between the phone calls I answered rather curtly.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

ecg_fa said:


> I like many named. Also (sorry if some named already) Joan Tower, George Crumb, Ellen Taafe Zwillich, Sofia Gubaidulina, Arvo Part, *Alfred Schnittke*, William Bolcom, Jake Geggie, Morton Lauridsen, Gyorgy Kurtag, Osvaldo Golijov, John Harbison (mostly), Lou Harrison
> & others I'm forgetting for now.
> 
> Ed


Wow, I thought he (Alf) was dead


----------



## Zasranec (Mar 19, 2009)

Andre said:


> I'd like to add Henze, Penderecki & Gorecki. Here in Australia, being a country with a relatively recent white history, we have many contemporary composers, old and young. Eg. Sculthorpe, Vine, Edwards, Kats-Chernin, Bracanin, Mills, Meale, Koehne, Deane are just a few...


I nave quite a few recordings of Sculthorpe, Vine, Edwards and Kats-Chernin. Very good composers. But I particularly like Sculthorpe, as well as Kats-Chernin's rags. Sean O'Boyle comes to mind too...

Among younger American composers I would mention Torke, John Mackey, Carter Pann, Gabriela Lena Frank, Muhly, Greenstein. Also Daugherty, Eric Ewazen.


----------



## Yosser (May 29, 2009)

*Liebermann*

Thankfully, no-one has yet mentioned Michael Finnissy, so I won't either. Serious, though, is the absence of Lowell Liebermann. If you like solo piano, have a listen to his 'Gargoyles'.

I have to confess to a soft spot for Liebermann resulting from his response in an interview to the question, 
"Have you been influenced by John Cage and people of that sort?"
Liebermann:
"I hope not!"


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I would like to mention John Williams-some of his music is very entertaining, and John Corigliano.


----------



## danae (Jan 7, 2009)

ecg_fa said:


> ...Alfred Schnittke...
> Ed


That one is very much dead today.


----------



## altiste (Jun 11, 2008)

*Jeffrey Harrington*

Jeffrey Harrington


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

In addition to those already mentioned...

... Judith Weir, Stuart Macrae, Richard Barrett, Martin Butler, Irina Belova, Efrem Podgaits, Mikhail Bronner...


----------



## Conservationist (Apr 5, 2007)

http://www.carterwilliams.us/compositions.html


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

I would like to add Tobias Picker to the list.


----------

